# Processionary caterpillar alert



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Warning: the processionary caterpillars are here…EARLY….and are already begining to drop to the ground.

These can be dangerous to both human and animal alike.

If you think your animal has been exposed to processionary caterpillars 
Immediately wash out its mouth with water, 
Do not let the dog drink drink! 
GO IMMEDIATELY to your vet. 

Exposure for an animal is life threatening. 

The damage to a dog is life threatening Some can lose their tongues, jaws, suffer nerve damage and sadly die from exposure to these nasty creatures. 

Do not walk your dogs off lead through the pine trees. 

Be extremely careful and vigilant around your home... BURN the nests (carefully and while in the tree), do not knock them off

Do not go near the caterpillars even bending over them can cause severe skin irritation they emit an acid that can be from as far away as one meter. 

To protect our 3 boxers we removed the two large pine trees in the garden as soon as we found we had a parade of these nasty creatures. They are easily identified as they walk nose to tail in a long procession hence the name PROCESSIONARY CATERPILLAR


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Siobhan. As usual you are a mine of information.


----------

